# Black cap berries



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

There is an incredible crop of black cap berries in my area this year. I spent 8 hours spraying crops and they are in every fence row. They make great pie and they are Uber fantastic in vanilla is cream.
Here are a couple pics from my east line fence. Only a few were ready but another week or so and we will have pie. Yummy yummiest.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This little shit bag was out this afternoon in the 100 acre wood. If little girl had not been with me he wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The berries look like raspberries. I am eagerly awaiting berry season - there is a sea of blueberries in the crown lands and I've spotted a few raspberry patches. I am also wondering if indeed the white flower I've been seeing is blackberry - I am pretty certain it is a berry I recognize but I'm not use to seeing it often, it grows in massive areas around here so within a month I should have a better idea on what it is , but when berries start fruiting in a few weeks I should be eating my fill.

The awsome thing was that I found my first bolete mushrooms today in this area... awsomeness. (Also found out there are tons of freshwater clams in these parts and they are very palatable.

None the less I always try to see animals with respect. 


Are porcupines into berries?


Or is it a hedgehog -- hedgehogs are insectivores, they eat bugs.

Is it possum?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Opossum smaller than my fist.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think we call them Mulberries around here, and they are thick here as well this year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I think we call them Mulberries around here, and they are thick here as well this year.


Mullberries grow on spreading trees that can get to 30-40 ft. But look and taste much like black caps or black berries. Birds and tree rats love them.

We seem on the same schedule, berries just getting red now. Hope what you were spraying is OK for eating.

Enjoy


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

damn, you don't know what a possum looks like will? 
that was a classic pic of one.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

our black berry season is about done. here is a black berry pie I made from scratch. and I seen 2 possoms last week in my back yard. they walk on top the fence so my dog cant get them..i set out a trap, no luck so far


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to love walking along the pasture fence line on grandfather's farm. The fence was 
frequently buried in the berry bushes, we called raspberries, also. I finally asked him why 
he planted them on the fence line. He explained in his broken German that the birds ate 
the berries, sat on the barbwire and pooped out the seeds and nature did the rest. Ever 
since, I've notice wire fences in the middle of the raspberry patch. I love both red and 
black raspberries. I even eat both of them at the same time. Another thing, I miss down 
here. But I'm waiting for the prickly pear cactus fruit to ripen. Prickly pear margaritas, yum.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hardcore said:


> our black berry season is about done. here is a black berry pie I made from scratch. and I seen 2 possoms last week in my back yard. they walk on top the fence so my dog cant get them..i set out a trap, no luck so far


Possum stew with berry dressing!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Possum, it's what's for lunch.

*Rancher*


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

ha ha mad trapper...looking at trapping techniqes and rescipes for possum...I don't think I am hardcore enough to eat one thou


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not as good as woodchuck. But parboiled and brasied not bad. Stewed is not bad after that..

A newbie can catch a possum , or chuck.. Learn how to catch a fox, coyote, or wolf. Those are the most hard to get. Ever trapped?

Think about a real big squirrel, that stinks like a possum, just a bit before you clean it. 

Lewis and Clark said dogs were best, read their journals.

Hunger fixes things.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Possum, it's what's for lunch.
> 
> *Rancher*


Fried possum sandwiches.
View attachment 11818


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought I would share this picture with you. My oldest that likes to forage got all four of us to go through the fence row east of our house. We were out for an hour and brought this home. The birds have been into them hard in the last day or so. Still many left. Note many got picked and eaten before making it into the bowls.


----------

